# Shabazz Muhammad out for season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Just when the Timberwolves thought they were finally getting healthy after a rash of injuries to key players spoiled another season in Minnesota, Shabazz Muhammad and Anthony Bennett both went down.
> 
> Muhammad will have season-ending surgery on his left middle finger and Bennett will miss at least the next two weeks with an injured right ankle, the team announced on Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...lves-expected-miss-rest-season-finger-surgery


----------

